# Halo sur écran ipad



## bertol65 (3 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,
Je me retrouve avec un halo de couleur blanche à environ 2cm du bord de mon ipad et ce sur la totalité de l'écran ????!!!! En gros, un grand rectangle blanchâtre tout autour.
Une solution ?


----------



## daxr1der (3 Août 2014)

Acheter une tablette d'une autre marque. Tous les ipad ont plus ou moins des fuites de lumières.


----------



## adixya (3 Août 2014)

Moi n'ai pas de gros rectangle blanchâtre donc il y a au moins un iPad sur terre sans gros rectangle blanchâtre et je soupçonne qu'il y en a quelques dizaines de millions sans gros rectangle blanchâtre, donc oui ça mérite d'être remonté à Apple ce problème pour un échange ou une réparation. 

Vu le prix, se dire "oh bah non c'est normal", c'est n'importe quoi.


----------



## yngve (9 Août 2014)

daxr1der a dit:


> Acheter une tablette d'une autre marque. Tous les ipad ont plus ou moins des fuites de lumières.



C'est mon troisièmes Ipad (actuellement Ipad Air). Jamais eu ce souci et je n'ai jamais entendu parler de cela dans mon entourage.


----------



## MaitreYODA (9 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Les fuites de lumière sont fréquentes sur les iPad mais ton cas est un peu extrème. Tu dois pouvoir le faire changer sans souci à l'apple store, surtout qu'il est encore sous garantie.


----------

